# Marriott Rewards news



## SueDonJ (Feb 3, 2010)

http://news.marriott.com/2010/02/marriott-rewards-and-chase-card-services-give-cardmembers-more-ways-to-earn-in-2010.html

This is great:



> ... The new benefits include an extra Elite night credit for every $3,000 cardmembers spend on their card ...



Wasn't there a survey last fall that asked if we'd be interested in this benefit?  The survey that had a faulty email link that only worked for an hour or so?  I am vaguely remembering something about this ...

Anyway, I love this new benefit.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 3, 2010)

I just saw this post earlier on Flyertalk. I did not have a lot of time to think about it, but I guess I will be using only my visa card now.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 3, 2010)

*Canadian Marriott credit card not nearly as good...!*

Wish Marriott had these cards in Canada.  The Canadian Marriott card is terrible in comparison, so I didn't get it and stuck with my Starwood card instead.

Brian


----------



## kjd (Feb 3, 2010)

Great news!  It adds another dimension to the accumulating points discussion on this board.  God knows we have just about beaten the topic to death.  

It certainly will allow more people to become Elite Platinum/Gold members. Perks like room upgrades,  guaranteed lounge access, guaranteed Platinum arrival gift, etc. can be pretty nice when you're staying at a Marriott hotel.  It may even spark more interest in accumulating points and hotel nignts rather than talk about the devaluation of the MR point system.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Truthfully, when we bought the timeshare weeks I thought the MR side benefits were eh, nice, but trading in for points wasn't what we planned to do.  Then I learned a whole lot here (am still learning   ) on these boards about how to supplement timeshare weeks with hotel stays and my whole thought process changed - the MR points system can be much more than just "eh, nice."

Maybe down the road we may end up cashing in a week or two for points, if circumstances and trip planning make it worthwhile, but even if we don't I hope that these boards continue to be a source of MR info.  That program changes constantly, it seems, and this is the only place I've found that makes sense of the changes.  Flyertalk is a skeeery confusing place for some of us, but the folks here on TUG helped me to figure out how to get an extra 18 nights away last year for us and some of our family members.  Can't beat that considering we shrugged off the program with an "eh, nice, don't need it, won't use it" before we learned about it.


----------



## Latravel (Feb 3, 2010)

This made my day!  I'm happy to get more perks from that card considering how much I spend on it!




kjd said:


> It may even spark more interest in accumulating points and hotel nignts rather than talk about the devaluation of the MR point system.



Amen!


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody know what the effective date is?


----------



## NWL (Feb 3, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Anybody know what the effective date is?



They did leave that little tidbit out, didn't they?  Because it says "for 2010" I'm thinking effective 1/1/2010.



Latravel said:


> This made my day!  I'm happy to get more perks from that card considering how much I spend on it!



Ditto!

Cheers!


----------



## susanmmm (Feb 3, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Anybody know what the effective date is?



I received the announcement in the mail today and it states "as of January 1, 2010".


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 3, 2010)

susanmmm said:


> I received the announcement in the mail today and it states "as of January 1, 2010".



I served in the military for 41 years and I never liked this phase but it certainly fits here...


*HOOOAAAHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 4, 2010)

susanmmm said:


> I received the announcement in the mail today and it states "as of January 1, 2010".



That would be great, considering in late January I put my 2010 Marriott maintenance fees on the card (and also MF from some of my other timeshares)!! :whoopie:


----------



## javabean (Feb 4, 2010)

Same here. Fees were paid a few weeks ago. Yeah! This will help because we were going to have a hard time maintaining gold this year.

Also, I remember something from VISA about double and triple points for groceries and drug store purchases. Does anyone have the exact info. My purchases have only been posting as 1 point so far. I don't know if I was supposed to register for that promo.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 4, 2010)

javabean said:


> Same here. Fees were paid a few weeks ago. Yeah! This will help because we were going to have a hard time maintaining gold this year.
> 
> Also, I remember something from VISA about double and triple points for groceries and drug store purchases. Does anyone have the exact info. My purchases have only been posting as 1 point so far. I don't know if I was supposed to register for that promo.


Here is a thread from last year related to that topic....


----------



## melroseman (Feb 4, 2010)

This really is a great new benefit.  I just wish that Marriott would tell all of us cardholders directly, rather than have us find out on flyertalk or Tug.  Has anyone gotten an email, or a notation on their credit card bill, or anything directly from Marriott???  Had I known before I could have put a few more charges on last month...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2010)

susanmmm got an "announcement in the mail" - Susan, does that mean email?

I check Marriott News Center every few days, it's like Forrest Gump's Box of Chocolates for everything Marriott.


----------



## susanmmm (Feb 4, 2010)

I got it via snail mail.

Susan


----------



## melroseman (Feb 4, 2010)

I learn every day here...so now I'll go to Marriott news every few days.  Never saw it before...probably because it's not linked to marriott.com.  Thanks!


----------



## winger (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a premier (black) card holder for the past 2+ years. I rarely stay paid-nights are Marriott, rather I use points from purchases and TS-annual exchange for MRP's.

Is there any change(s) that benefits me?  I do not see anything upon reading the link.  Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## pefs65 (Feb 4, 2010)

Great excelllent news 

I love this card.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

This kicks me up to Platinum.  Oh yeah!


----------



## Numismatist (Feb 4, 2010)

I found it by looking at Yahoo stock boards...

...that shouldn't be how I need to find it though...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2010)

winger said:


> I am a premier (black) card holder for the past 2+ years. I rarely stay paid-nights are Marriott, rather I use points from purchases and TS-annual exchange for MRP's.
> 
> Is there any change(s) that benefits me?  I do not see anything upon reading the link.  Maybe I am missing something.



With this new benefit, spending habits on your Marriott Visa are tied in to Elite Status levels - Gold, Silver, Platinum - whereas before using the Visa for non-Marriott spending made no difference at all.  These Visa-spending nights combined with the other Elite Nights can put us into higher Elite levels, which will give us access to better perks when we're using all our MRP points for Marriott hotel stays.  Like kjd said, "... perks like room upgrades, guaranteed lounge access, guaranteed Platinum arrival gift, etc."

We're with a bunch of you folks here in that we use our Visa as if it's a checking account - put everything under the sun on it and pay it off monthly.    This is going to make a big difference in our Elite Night count.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes it will make a big difference. That's not necessarily a good thing. More Silver's are going to make Gold and more Gold's are going to be Platinum. The more Gold/Platinum elites there are the less valuable the status is.

There is already an unpublished status of Platinum Premiere and I think that will become the new Platinum. This promotion is great for Marriott in that it gets folks spending like crazy on their card. That means more points earned to use in Marriott properties and more high end elites. Unfortunately Marriott has downgraded the benefits to these levels over the past few years. Not only have they been downgraded but now more elites will compete for them making it ever so much harder to get that room upgrade.


----------



## winger (Feb 4, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> With this new benefit, spending habits on your Marriott Visa are tied in to Elite Status levels - Gold, Silver, Platinum - whereas before using the Visa for non-Marriott spending made no difference at all.  These Visa-spending nights combined with the other Elite Nights can put us into higher Elite levels, which will give us access to better perks when we're using all our MRP points for Marriott hotel stays.  Like kjd said, "... perks like room upgrades, guaranteed lounge access, guaranteed Platinum arrival gift, etc."
> ...



I am trying to understand.  So, with the black "premier" card, I have been starting off each year with 15 night stay, elite status. With at least one MVCI TS stay, say 7 nights, now we are at 22 nights.  Say I spend $12000 in a given year (oh,how easily is that!), that gives us another 4 nights.  So, this leaves us at 26 nights.

So, if I don't stay at any Marriotts for the year, I am still pretty much stuck at Silver, right?

So, it still seems like a 'nothing special' in it for us.


----------



## kjd (Feb 4, 2010)

Recent actions by Marriott may counter-balance all of the negative talk about the devaluation of MRPs.  Three significant changes have been made that will give timeshare owners access to a great benefit; namely Gold Elite or Platinum Elite status with Marriott Rewards.  The three changes that  help us are:
            1.  Elite credit for Marriott timeshare stays.

            2.  Rollover nights to the next year's status requirement

            3.  The one night Elite stay credit for every $3,000 charged to the Marriott VISA card. 

When you combine all three of these changes it will allow more timeshare owners to achieve the benefits of Gold/Platinum Elite.  I have noticed the difference of this benefit when staying at a Marriott hotel.  Recently, I also noticed that the front desk at one of my timeshare stays also caught on to it.  I don't know if that was official policy or not. 

It would be great if Marriott made a special effort to recognize Elite status at Marriott timeshares.  While they don't usually have a lounge with free food for Gold and Platinum guests they certainly can offer upgrades if they are available along with other goodies.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2010)

winger said:


> I am trying to understand.  So, with the black "premier" card, I have been starting off each year with 15 night stay, elite status. With at least one MVCI TS stay, say 7 nights, now we are at 22 nights.  Say I spend $12000 in a given year (oh,how easily is that!), that gives us another 4 nights.  So, this leaves us at 26 nights.
> 
> So, if I don't stay at any Marriotts for the year, I am still pretty much stuck at Silver, right?
> 
> So, it still seems like a 'nothing special' in it for us.



Yes, you'd still be Silver.  I just read in that other thread how much exchanging you do, though, and if any of your exchanges are into MVCI resorts you can also get credit for those nights - you just have to make sure your MR number is attached to the reservation when you check in.

It stinks that this new benefit doesn't help you right now.  But maybe someday?


----------



## melroseman (Feb 4, 2010)

Plus, if Marriott maintains rollover nights, next year you will roll over the extra 16 nights, plus get 15 for your premiere card for 31 nights, then stay 14 nights for 45 nights, and spend a few thousand on the card....you're just about there.


----------



## winger (Feb 4, 2010)

oh, I see. I thought the Marriott points rollover was only a one-time thing because of the lousy economic conditions.  Or, they may only allow rollover of the previous year's stay. Regardless, I will check my nights as we go!


----------



## sparty (Feb 7, 2010)

*..but what still stinks is..*

What still stinks is those pricey maintenance fees when charged to your marriott card don't earn 3-1 or 5-1 points. In fact Marriott always ask you to avoid credit cards.

I dislike this so much I always charge MF to my Hilton card.

-Sparty


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 7, 2010)

sparty said:


> What still stinks is those pricey maintenance fees when charged to your marriott card don't earn 3-1 or 5-1 points. In fact Marriott always ask you to avoid credit cards.
> 
> I dislike this so much I always charge MF to my Hilton card.
> 
> -Sparty



I pay my MF with my black premier card every year - I pay them online.  And yes, I get the 5 points per dollar.  In fact, the points for this years MF just recently posted to my MR acct. (almost 10,000 points for just my MF).


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2010)

We get points for MF payments, too, every year.

About the rollover nights - Marriott Concierge posted to a flyertalk thread that rollover nights will continue next year, and that everything from this year will count/rollover to 2011.

Which reminds me, why does flyertalk have a Marriott-sanctioned spokesperson participating on the boards, but TUG doesn't?  Was there ever an explanation when the official Marriott poster left here?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe that the reason FlyerTalk has a Marriott rep and we don't is that Flyertalk, with many, many more participants, has a forum devoted to all Marriott properties. Our forum is primarily for Marriott timeshares, which is only a tiny part of the Marriott family of properties.

To the best of my knowledge, Marriott has never had an official rep to TUG or sanctioned an employee's posts here. And in every case that I know of, when Marriott found out that the person was posting here about Marriott matters, the person disappeared from TUG.


----------



## bsheets326 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's great news.  I hadn't seen anything from Marriott regarding this enhancement.  
I stayed 54 nights with Marriott last year (mostly business), and the extra nights from card charges would have easily pushed me to platinum.  For years I used an AMEX card, but I got tired of them continually increasing annual fees and charging me to participate in their rewards program.  I switched to the Marriott Visa card two years ago, and I'm loving it more and more all the time.


----------



## tiel (Feb 8, 2010)

*When?*

Has anyone actually had any bonus nights posted to their Rewards account  yet?  Or, has anyone heard when earned nights might be posted?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2010)

No posted nights yet but I got the mailing today:



> As of January 1, 2010 ... You will earn 1 Elite night credit for each $3,000 in net purchases.  There is no limit to the number of Elite nights that you can earn.  Please allow 6-8 weeks for Elite nights to be credited to your Marriott Rewards account from the last day of each calendar month you qualify. ...


  No charges related to cash will qualify - cash advances, balance transfers, checks used to access the account, travelers checks, foreign currency, money orders, etc...


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 9, 2010)

javabean said:


> Same here. Fees were paid a few weeks ago. Yeah! This will help because we were going to have a hard time maintaining gold this year.
> 
> Also, I remember something from VISA about double and triple points for groceries and drug store purchases. Does anyone have the exact info. My purchases have only been posting as 1 point so far. I don't know if I was supposed to register for that promo.




Thank you for being a Marriott Rewards® Premier Visa Signature® cardmember. We hope that you continue to enjoy earning 5 points for every $1 on all of your Marriott spend, 2 points for every $1 on airline, rental car, and dining purchases, and 1 point for every $1 on your everyday purchases. Every time you use your Marriott Rewards Visa card, you are one step closer to your dream vacation with Marriott. For complete rewards, please see MarriottRewards.com.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 9, 2010)

melroseman said:


> This really is a great new benefit.  I just wish that Marriott would tell all of us cardholders directly, rather than have us find out on flyertalk or Tug.  Has anyone gotten an email, or a notation on their credit card bill, or anything directly from Marriott???  Had I known before I could have put a few more charges on last month...



I received a snail mail notice about that changes.

Unlike all here who are excited my reaction was, "I wonder when they'll start cutting benefits for being Gold or Platinum Elite when all these new Gold and Platinum members start using their benefits?" 

I know, Mr. Negative. But I've seen it happen with Royal Caribbean's loyalty program, which has been overwhelmingly popular. Benefits have been trimmed back, eliminated or the requirements change to meet a "new" level created a couple of years ago to get the same benefits one would have received at a lower level (diamond to diamond plus). 

My feelings are enjoy it while it lasts. This time next year or the year after we may be bemoaning the watering down of being Gold or Platinum Elite or the fact they require twice as many nights to reach a certain level.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure you're right, Doug, and it's inevitable that if enough folks reach Platinum then Marriott will have to do things differently to distinguish its SUPER DUPER VERY BEST customers from its MERELY BEST.    But in the meantime, it's okay to enjoy and be thankful for what they're giving away free.  This isn't going to make me use my Visa any differently (we already put everything under the sun on it) but it is going to give me something extra for using it the exact same way.  Can't beat that.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 10, 2010)

When I checked into a downtown Toronto Marriott 2 weeks ago for 4 nights I asked for an upgrade and was told they have nothing available, not even free breakfast ... then made a snide comment that 'it seems like everyone is either gold or platinum these days'.

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 10, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> ... then made a snide comment that 'it seems like everyone is either gold or platinum these days'.



"Yes, and aren't you thrilled?  Without all these customers who are still willing to give the majority of their travel business to Marriott, especially in this depressed economy, you'd probably be out of job!"


----------



## tiel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Nights Posted!*

Checked my MR account today, and found several "credit card" nights had been posted to my total for this year.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gwhamm (Feb 15, 2010)

*Credit Card Night has posted*

I too found that I had received credit for a night based on my Visa spending.  This just happened in the past two days as my statement cut on the 11th.


----------



## slomac (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been gold for several years and I rarely see any benefit.  We usually only stay at Marriott TS or at Courtyards and they never give us any perks.  It really isn't all it is cracked up to unless maybe you stay at Marriott Hotels a lot.


----------



## dougef (Feb 16, 2010)

slomac said:


> I've been gold for several years and I rarely see any benefit.  We usually only stay at Marriott TS or at Courtyards and they never give us any perks.  It really isn't all it is cracked up to unless maybe you stay at Marriott Hotels a lot.



During that 2 months or so last year when they raised me to Gold temporarily, I stayed at 2 FS Marriott Hotels.  At the first, I got upgraded to a suite without asking.  The second time, for Thanksgiving, we had 5 people in 3 rooms and we all got the breakfast buffet comped.  So to me , it is definitely of value.


----------



## DebbieF (Feb 16, 2010)

Have a trip coming up end of March to JW San Antonio-and if I get my 15 nite's for the premier card before then, I will have gold status.  Anyone know how soon after your anniversary date will the nite's be credited?  Marriott claims 4-6 wks., but I know my free nite certificate shows up about 2-3 days after. 

Debbie


----------



## alchook (Feb 16, 2010)

DebbieF said:


> Have a trip coming up end of March to JW San Antonio-and if I get my 15 nite's for the premier card before then, I will have gold status.  Anyone know how soon after your anniversary date will the nite's be credited?  Marriott claims 4-6 wks., but I know my free nite certificate shows up about 2-3 days after.
> 
> Debbie



Mine showed up on the anniversary date, which was yesterday.

I made gold in time for a trip to Florida.


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2010)

*Don't forget FREE NIGHT*

Don't forget the perk of one free night's stay per year at any category 1-5 hotel, just for having the premier credit card. 

We always find it useful.

It's hard to find it listed on your account (do they do that on purpose?), but it's listed there.

go to your account, sign in, and :

(1) click on Account Overview
(2) click on Upcoming Reservations (in black bar near top of page)
(3) click on Unused Certificates (in blue print, just under black bar) 

It should tell you how many nights you have....if already used, it'll say 0; if not used yet, should say 1. 

JUST DON'T FORGET ABOUT THAT FREE NIGHT  !!!!!!    jme


----------



## winger (Feb 16, 2010)

jme said:


> Don't forget the perk of one free night's stay per year at any category 1-5 hotel, just for having the premier credit card.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh  We just came back from using one of our free-night certificates at an apparent SOLD OUT Saturday night down in a Residence Inn (yes, we 'wanted' the one bedroom and kitchen!) near Monterey, Calif...  just in time for Valentine's and President's long weekend. It was also sort of nice having only made this reservation less than one month ago, then while waiting in the check-in line and later in the evening hanging out near the front desk, the many calls that were turned away.  I guess having the PGA tour in Monterey and the long weekend made this a popular time to travel to the area !


----------



## frankhi (Feb 16, 2010)

winger said:


> I am a premier (black) card holder for the past 2+ years. I rarely stay paid-nights are Marriott, rather I use points from purchases and TS-annual exchange for MRP's.
> 
> Is there any change(s) that benefits me?  I do not see anything upon reading the link.  Maybe I am missing something.



It says in the link:


"Cardmembers also receive 15,000 bonus points on 7-night redemption stays at category 7 and 8 properties, "  

I guess that means 15k fewer pts for the reward


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Our couple of nights from January spending showed up, too.  Now I'm wondering if the balance after the $3K/night rolls over to be counted in the next month's spending, or do they count each month individually?  We'll have to watch ...


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't have the Marriott card in Canada, but that seems to me to be a bonus of 15k points as you normally get no points for using 7 night certificates (other than purchases put on your room bill). I actually thought that was a rather nice added bonus.



frankhi said:


> It says in the link:
> 
> 
> "Cardmembers also receive 15,000 bonus points on 7-night redemption stays at category 7 and 8 properties, "
> ...


----------



## winger (Feb 16, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I don't have the Marriott card in Canada, but that seems to me to be a bonus of 15k points as you normally get no points for using 7 night certificates (other than purchases put on your room bill). I actually thought that was a rather nice added bonus.



I missed this statement. Yes, this helps a little with the recent MRP devaluation.  I wonder if they missed out on the bonus for 5-night certificate stays?


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 20, 2010)

From this new credit card promotion I got 1 night credited to my account. Under Nights this year tab (unclick the plus sign), there is a section now called Marriott Rewards Credit Card, and it shows it there.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 12, 2010)

*I think I like this promotion.*

Received 2 nights and 2 more are on the way. Since I only got to roll over 2 nights from last year I was a little concerned about keeping Gold status, but I now think this CC promotion is going to make up the difference. :whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 12, 2010)

Between the 10 bonus nights to start, 34 rollover and a/o now 7 card nights we're Gold again and have a real good shot at Platinum.  Nice.  But if we don't get to Plat that's okay too, because we'll stay Gold next year with more rollover nights.


----------



## Starbucks (Apr 12, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Between the 10 bonus nights to start, 34 rollover and a/o now 7 card nights we're Gold again and have a real good shot at Platinum.  Nice.  But if we don't get to Plat that's okay too, because we'll stay Gold next year with more rollover nights.



Those 34 rollover nights will not count for the 2011 rollover.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 12, 2010)

Based on this post from Marriott Concierge on flyertalk, excess nights do roll multiple years.  Of course my 34 aren't enough on their own to keep Gold, but they'll be counted in with all of the other nights this year and anything over the 50 needed for Gold (or 75? for Plat) will count as rollover nights next January.

With my post above I was thinking more along the lines of already hitting 51 this year with still 3 weeks of timeshares, several hotel stays and Marriott card spending ahead in the year, so we'll definitely be Gold next year and may hit Plat.  If not, however many nights over 50/under Plat that we accumulate this year while Gold will roll over.


----------



## javabean (Apr 13, 2010)

This is certainly a great promotion. I'm writing this in the middle of the night and thought processes are a little fuzzy but I believe that you have to call and  register and it includes charges since 1/1/10. We have been using the Marriott card consistently, including our MF fees, and the first bonus has not been posted yet. When I called I was told it would take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## mas (Apr 13, 2010)

I left on my panama cruise on the second of Jan. so I charged my 2010 maint. fees the last week of Dec. 2009, not knowing about this promotion yet.  So unfortunately, the maint. fees don't count towards the $3000 (my fees were over $2900 but according to chase the charge has to be posted after 1/1/2010)   Oh well, I should get my first bonus night by the end of this month.


----------



## Starbucks (Apr 14, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Based on this post from Marriott Concierge on flyertalk, excess nights do roll multiple years.



Wow seems i missed that post. I still had that earlier info of Marriott Concierge in my mind, sorry. Great that they count 2009 roll-over nights for 2011 as well. :whoopie:


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 15, 2010)

I think rollovers was masterful of Marriott in getting more of their members more committed than ever, and suspect you'll see it continue for some time.  It takes a bad economy for companies to get more aware of the value of romancing the customer.

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2010)

javabean said:


> This is certainly a great promotion. I'm writing this in the middle of the night and thought processes are a little fuzzy but I believe that you have to call and  register and it includes charges since 1/1/10. We have been using the Marriott card consistently, including our MF fees, and the first bonus has not been posted yet. When I called I was told it would take 6-8 weeks.



Hmmmmm.  Java, I don't think that you have to register for this promotion, and most people have already seen their nights credited.  You should be seeing yours at your online MR account - sign in, click "Marriott Rewards Account Activity" and click that "+" sign to the left of "Nights this year" - do you see "Marriott Rewards Credit Card" in the list?


----------



## rthib (Apr 15, 2010)

*No Registration*

I can confirm I didn't register for anything and see the Credit Card nights.


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Wish Marriott had these cards in Canada.  The Canadian Marriott card is terrible in comparison, so I didn't get it and stuck with my Starwood card instead.
> 
> Brian



Brian, we are second class citizens in Canada! Our Marriott Visa sucks compared to the US of A!


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 18, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Our couple of nights from January spending showed up, too.  Now I'm wondering if the balance after the $3K/night rolls over to be counted in the next month's spending, or do they count each month individually?  We'll have to watch ...



Yes, the balance rolls over and they don't count each month individually.  I just received my second CC night with March's statement and the billing was well under the $3000.

BTW, we made gold already from the combination of the bonus nights, rollover nights, one timeshare stay, and 3 paid Marriott stays (which I actually paid for with Marriott gift cards that I had purchased when they had the big point promotion!).  The Saturday night going into Easter Sunday we stayed at a FS Marriott in Falls Church, VA and, along with being upgraded to a concierge level room, we were also comped breakfast for the wonderful Easter brunch that they had!  What a nice benefit.  I can also see us taking advantage of the guaranteed late checkout.


----------



## steved2psi (Apr 21, 2010)

*Night Credits Question*

Do you get nights credits for II getaways as well as Exchanges through II?  Thanks and sorry if this has already been answered.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2010)

You should get nights credited for II stays in Marriott timeshares as long as the name on the reservation is the same as on the Rewards account, and as long as you do not have a concurrent reservation (iow, no double credits for the same nights.)

In order to get the credit you need to make sure that your Marriott Rewards number is attached to the reservation, which you can do at check-in or in advance by calling in.  If you try to do it online you'll get this message:

*"Let’s talk. Please call 1-800-MARRIOTT to add your Marriott Rewards number to your existing reservation. Changes to reservations not made through Marriott.com sometimes need to be added by our reservation associates."*

Once you've called and given the rep your MR number and the Marriott reservation number on your II confirmation certificate, then you'll be able to see it in the "Upcoming Reservations" on your MR account and then the nights will be credited after the stay.


----------



## sparty (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I've lost a lot of Marriott rewards points.. I've put MF on the credit card and never received the 5-1 pts.  I've also never got "nights" credit for II stays.. I just got back from Fairway Villas (2 weeks ago).. I am calling Marriott rewards customer service now..

When did Marriott start offerring nights credit for II/Marriott stays?

-Sparty


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it was announced officially as of July 1, 2008, although I sort of remember that some overseas MVCI resorts are not included?  Because so much time has passed they may not credit you for all of your MVCI stays since that date but certainly your most recent should count.  It's worth asking, though, if you have a record of all of your reservation numbers since then, and I'd also ask at the same time why you didn't get the bonus 5:1 points for m/f payments.  Good luck.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 22, 2010)

sparty said:


> Wow! I've lost a lot of Marriott rewards points.. I've put MF on the credit card and never received the 5-1 pts.



It depends on which Chase Marriott Visa card you have.  The black "Premier" card gets 5 points for every $ spent with Marriott (including MF).  The silver "Signature" card gets 3 points.


----------



## carolbol (Apr 24, 2010)

*Amex or Marriott Credit Card?*

Now I really need help everyone. 

 I have been using my starwood card for the past 3 years and we have been racking up points, not stays.  We need 30,000 points  a year to maintain the elite status for our upgrades, etc.  Since we charge everything we can, we can maintain that.....


When I purchased my first marriott (resale on ebay),  this past November, I added the Marriott Premium Card and automatically became a Silver Elite with a free night each year.  Love that perk and already used my first free night  prior to a cruise.   Worked out great!

Now, should be paying our bills with our Starwood Amex or our Marriott?
Help, Help, Help..................Thanks.
We only stay at hotels for weddings, funerals, and inbetween timeshare stays so which card is better???????????????  We are also adding up points for airfare to Hawaii from the East Coast...............


----------



## DanCali (Apr 24, 2010)

carolbol said:


> Now I really need help everyone.
> 
> I have been using my starwood card for the past 3 years and we have been racking up points, not stays.  We need 30,000 points  a year to maintain the elite status for our upgrades, etc.  Since we charge everything we can, we can maintain that.....
> 
> ...



I own timeshares with both and also have both credit cards.

I've been with Starwood for much longer (10+ years Gold hotel member) so I'll highlight thse benefits versus what I know about the Marriott program. IMO the Starwood rewards program is better in terms of redemption choices. Consider that both credit cards give you 1 point per dollar spent on regular purchases so that's where most of your points will come from (exclusions - Marriott gives you 2 points for dining, airline and car rentals and 5 points on Marriott purchases; Starwood gives you 2 points on Starwood purchases).

Most Westins redemptions are 10K-12K points per night. Sheratons are 7K-10K points per night. Comparable Marriott hotels would be category 5 and category 4, respectively, which are 25K and 20K points per night, respectively. Both hotels give you the 5th night free. It's about 50%-60% less expensive pointwise to redeem Starwood points, so in my opinion it only makes sense to use the Marriott card to pay MFs and for Marriott stays. I use the Starwood card for everything else.

Starwood also cash the cash+points redemption option which is the best value for your points. For example, we have an Exchange to Waiohai confirmed for next year and wanted to supplement 3 days at Princeville. I cannot book short Starwood timeshare stays more than 90 days out, so I used Starpoints to reserve a studio at the Westin Princeville Villas for 4000 points + $90 per night (instead of 12K points per night). The St. Regis nextdoor was also available for 8000 points + $150 per night (instead of the 20K nightly points for a category 6 hotel). 

Starwood has "no blackout dates" so if a room is available, you can get it with points. Grant it, sometimes they will offer avaailability only for 2 Queens even if King beds are available, but I've never been unable to book with points when the hotel wasn't sold out. I alwas take these types of guarantees with a grain of salt and look for the fine print, but so far it's worked for me. Not sure what Marriott's blackout policy is, but Starwood advertises that Marriott has "capacity controls":

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/member_benefits/program_comparison.html

I also believe the Starwood annual fee is about $20 less than the Premier Marriott card, but you don't get a free night...

I do hear that the Marriott program can give you some really good deals for large point redemptions (several hundred thousand points) in the form of flight+hotel packages. Perhaps others can comment more on this. I think you can also get those packages with Starwood, but that's not my redemption style so i wouldn't know too much about that...


----------



## Whirl (Apr 24, 2010)

*Help for MR  challenged*

I am trying to figure out these changes, so I hope someone can help as I not exactly sure how this translates for me. 

I am trying to figure out if I have a shot at Gold and when???  

I have 15 nights automatic siver elite beginning credits as Premier card holder, and 14 nights  ( 2 simultaneous weeks) timeshare stay later this year planned and 5 rollover nights show on my account for which I have no idea how to count those in. 


15+14=29, so I would need 21 nights more or spend $63,000! on the card (assuming no more actual stays) to get to Gold...How do rollover nights count and when would my gold status go into effect, officially and for how long?

Anything else I could be doing to get nights without actual stays?  

Thanks for your help. I have been giving this some thought because I am deciding whether it is worth it to start using this card exclusively for the rest of the year, but only if I can actually get there. I know I must seem a bit dense, but it is so hard to follow all the programs....

Whirl


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2010)

good evening

They will only give you 7 nights credit if you use 2 weeks simultaneously...


I had two simultaneous Timber Lodge units this past winter.  I expected 14 nites but alas, I was informed they only give credit for 7 with SIMULTANEOUS weeks.  Consecutive weeks WILL give you 14!


----------



## Whirl (Apr 24, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> They will only give you 7 nights credit if you use 2 weeks simultaneously...
> 
> ...




That is crazy! That hasn't always been the case has it? Have I just not been paying attention. 

I almost always stay in two rooms....harrumph!


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi...

It has happened to me the last 3 times I have had 2 simultaneous weeks!!! (only 7 night credit)

I hope you prove me wrong, so that I may complain to the higher ups!!!

Curious to see what the experience has been out there in TUGgger land!!!

The credit for MVCI timeshare nights toward Elite status is only in its second year!!!


----------



## Whirl (Apr 24, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> Hi...
> 
> It has happened to me the last 3 times I have had 2 simultaneous weeks!!! (only 7 night credit)
> 
> ...



I am confusing issues, I realize...earning points for stays vs nights credited. I have never been even in the running for Gold status, so never payed attn to nights credited, only that all my points hit... so while it still seems ridiculous to me, you are likely entirely right!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 25, 2010)

This is correct.  I had a studio and 1 bdrm booked for the same week in FL in March and only got credit for 7 nights.  So I asked MR people to put the studio week on my daughters number as she was there and used it ... They wouldn't because the res was in my name and on my credit card for both.

Brian



puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> They will only give you 7 nights credit if you use 2 weeks simultaneously...
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy23 (Apr 25, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> This is correct.  I had a studio and 1 bdrm booked for the same week in FL in March and only got credit for 7 nights.  So I asked MR people to put the studio week on my daughters number as she was there and used it ... They wouldn't because the res was in my name and on my credit card for both.
> 
> Brian



I had better luck with Marriott Owner Services in a similar situation in Jan. - we got credit for me for the 1 bdr. unit and credit for DD for the studio.  She was staying with us, and they never raised the question of credit card name. I called after the stay to ask for it.   If that is who you already contacted, maybe call back and try again.


----------



## carolbol (Apr 25, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I own timeshares with both and also have both credit cards.
> 
> I've been with Starwood for much longer (10+ years Gold hotel member) so I'll highlight thse benefits versus what I know about the Marriott program. IMO the Starwood rewards program is better in terms of redemption choices. Consider that both credit cards give you 1 point per dollar spent on regular purchases so that's where most of your points will come from (exclusions - Marriott gives you 2 points for dining, airline and car rentals and 5 points on Marriott purchases; Starwood gives you 2 points on Starwood purchases).
> 
> ...



DanCali,
THANKS for the Information.........It was very helpful.
My Starwood card had been my primary card and I have been happy with it.
The original plan was to use the Marriott card for Marriott charges, Marriott Maint fees, dining, and rental cars and use the Starwood for everything else.  
With Marriott's new benefit of crediting another night for each $3,000, I was wondering if becoming gold instead of silver would be benificial but I think I will continue to use the Starwood Card as primary.  

I never used the cash+point redemption for I didn't know if it was a good value for your points, but I may look into that more.    thanks again...


----------



## Whirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Whirl said:


> I am trying to figure out these changes, so I hope someone can help as I not exactly sure how this translates for me.
> 
> I am trying to figure out if I have a shot at Gold and when???
> 
> ...



Curious if anyone can help me with the above post. I understand, now, that I will only have  22 nights credit ( since concurrents stays annoyinly only earn 1 credit per night), but do I have the math right that my only path to Gold outside of stays is to earn 28 nights by spending (ha ha!) $84,000?

An theoretically when would Gold be achieved and for how long? How  do  the  5 rollover nights factor into the equation? 

Thanks again....


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 25, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Curious if anyone can help me with the above post. I understand, now, that I will only have  22 nights credit ( since concurrents stays annoyinly only earn 1 credit per night), but do I have the math right that my only path to Gold outside of stays is to earn 28 nights by spending (ha ha!) $84,000?
> 
> An theoretically when would Gold be achieved and for how long? How  do  the  5 rollover nights factor into the equation?
> 
> Thanks again....



If you're not doing alot of hotel stays during the year, I wouldn't worry about status at all.  Its not worth the effort. Yes, The only way to earn elite night credits are through the visa (1 night for 3K) or staying at marriott hotels or MVCI resorts. So 84k would be the amount to charge on your cc to get to gold without any other additional nights stayed.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 25, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Curious if anyone can help me with the above post. I understand, now, that I will only have  22 nights credit ( since concurrents stays annoyinly only earn 1 credit per night), but do I have the math right that my only path to Gold outside of stays is to earn 28 nights by spending (ha ha!) $84,000?
> 
> An theoretically when would Gold be achieved and for how long? How  do  the  5 rollover nights factor into the equation?
> 
> Thanks again....



The benefits between Silver and Gold are not that much.  Now Platinum is way better.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 25, 2010)

I actually think that Gold and Platinum are fairly similar.  As Gold, I've been upgraded every time I've stayed.  It's very nice to get access to the Concierge level.  

The biggest benefit with Platinum is the guaranteed room.  In a pinch it can really come through.



aka Julie said:


> The benefits between Silver and Gold are not that much.  Now Platinum is way better.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Nickfromct said:


> If you're not doing alot of hotel stays during the year, I wouldn't worry about status at all.  Its not worth the effort. Yes, The only way to earn elite night credits are through the visa (1 night for 3K) or staying at marriott hotels or MVCI resorts. So 84k would be the amount to charge on your cc to get to gold without any other additional nights stayed.



OK. Thanks for checking.... I would not go out of my way, but if I could earn a few perks for something I am doing anyway, it would be nice. 

Trying to decide what card to focus on now. Last year reached lifetime Gold status with American Airlines using the citi visa, so looking for another one of my cards to  to focus on for fun as I really don't need any more AA miles at this point.....

I here differing views about the benefits of Gold ( like aka julie and bigg matt's comments). I could work Amex points instead, but trying to decide what will suit us better.

Anyway, still curious...are the rollover nights on my account of any consequence AND how soon after achieving would Gold go into effect and for how long? 

Thanks.


----------



## winger (Sep 1, 2010)

I may just have to eat my words.  I checked on my wife's MRP acct and she already has *42 Elite Nights  *!   Is there a way on marriot.com to see what these nights are from ($3000 spent on Marriott Visa, nightly stays, 15 start-up night credit, etc.) ?  I am really surprised.

If this number were true, with the 2 or 3 Destination Club nights followed by an II exchange for 7 nights at Newport in Nov (just a couple of months), we will be GOLD ?!?   I just want to be sure I can verify the 42 Elite Nights.

Do I understand, once I hit Gold, this status carries to the next year (2011)?



SueDonJ said:


> Originally Posted by winger  View Post
> _I am trying to understand. So, with the black "premier" card, I have been starting off each year with 15 night stay, elite status. With at least one MVCI TS stay, say 7 nights, now we are at 22 nights. Say I spend $12000 in a given year (oh,how easily is that!), that gives us another 4 nights. So, this leaves us at 26 nights.
> 
> So, if I don't stay at any Marriotts for the year, I am still pretty much stuck at Silver, right?
> ...


----------



## markbernstein (Sep 1, 2010)

winger said:


> I may just have to eat my words.  I checked on my wife's MRP acct and she already has *42 Elite Nights  *!
> 
> Do I understand, once I hit Gold, this status carries to the next year (2011)?



Congrats on the good news!  Yes, if you hit Gold during calendar 2010, you'll have Gold status all the way through February of 2012.

And anyone who gets to Platinum in 2010 (I'm going to for the first time this year, so I checked) will be Platinum through 2/2012, and then Gold through 2/2013 even if they don't get to 50 nights in 2011.


----------



## dls0210 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there a way on marriot.com to see what these nights are from ($3000 spent on Marriott Visa, nightly stays, 15 start-up night credit, etc.) ?  I am really surprised.

QUOTE]

To see where those nights came from, log into your account and go to Marriott Rewards Account Activity.  In the area where it shows current level, probably where you saw that you already have 42 nights, there should be a + sign that you can click on and it will expand and you'll see where those nights came from.   My example is below.  

Platinum  Nights this year:  57  
  Nights Stayed  18      
  Bonus Nights  39      
  Promotional: 10      
  Marriott Rewards Credit Card: 29      
  Rewarding Events: 0  


If you question something there, you can call Guest Services and they can probably tell you more info.  I called them the other day to ensure that our 7 nights at our home resort in Kauai in July was accounted for in the nights stayed and it was.  So they can see more info than you can when you log in.

Good luck getting to Gold!!  I'm hoping to retain my platinum status through some more nights stayed and money spent on the card.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 1, 2010)

This has been one of the more recent really positive changes to Marriott Rewards where timeshare stays count towards status. I believe this started in 2009.

Since then because of our Marriott TS ownership we've been platinum and have gotten upgraded everytime we rent a standard room from Marriott.

Just this past Friday we stayed at the Marriott Hilton Head Island and the front guy was awesome. Without asking he upgraded to OF extended check-out to 2pm and reduced rate to $159. And that has happened numerous times.

Now we're at the Grand Ocean and they also extended our check-out to 12pm which is night. Platinum definately has its rewards for sure.


----------

